# Soldier Claims Authorities Training To Intern Americans Who Refuse Swine Flu Shot



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Sep 17, 2009)

Alex Jones’ Prison Planet.com Soldier Claims Authorities Training To Intern Americans Who Refuse Swine Flu Shot

Prison Planet.com
Thursday, September 17, 2009

In the video below, a soldier claims she has trained with California police to set-up checkpoints and force vaccinations on the public. Those who refuse will be boarded on a bus and taken to a concentration camp. She includes a photo of an RFID device she claims will be used to track people and materiel. She says the military and police will use electronic bracelets to track the vaccinated.

Former Kansas state trooper Greg Evensen underscored this claim last week. “Have you been made aware of the massive roadblock plans to stop all travelers for a vaccine bracelet (stainless steel band with a micro-chip on board) that will force you to take the shot?” Evensen wrote on July 29. “Refuse it? You will be placed on a prison bus and taken to a quarantine camp.
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wOZULWVsEEQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wOZULWVsEEQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Dr. Sherri Tenpenny on The Alex Jones Show:Mexican Design Virus?


----------



## Atilla the Hun (Sep 17, 2009)

I promised myself I wouldn't get paranoid when I clicked on that link, but I'm scared shitless now. It's probably a bunch of tinfoil, but there's no way in hell I'm getting that vaccine now.


----------



## compass (Sep 17, 2009)

Alex Jones is a fucking joke


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 17, 2009)

Earlier this year when H1N1 popped up,I decided to take the roll of the dice.Wound up catching the damned thing,felt like malaria.Took me down for about a week.Now that I have the antigens,feel pretty safe.
Decided to take a look at the vidieo,and got to admit that it does sound like tinfoil millinarianism,but if enough people belive...............


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree that Alex Jones is a bit nutty, and I don't know whether I accept this story or not.
BUT: I also think that the government is essentially just doing its job if they are prepared to quarantine people who are infected or un-vaccinated on the verge of an epidemic breakout. All of which *does not* mean I support it!
It's like saying "Authorities stockpiling guns and training people on fighting in US streets, prepared to squash any uprising by the general public" - well no shit, of course they are preparing for and ready to do that, that's part of why the government exists.
Nah'mean?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 18, 2009)

you can't be serious? i don't even want to get into the BAU profile...fuck. one word sums it all up, LOGISTICS!

now if you're idea is humor/comedy there Toxic fine. i noted you just threw it out there and didn't say anything. if you buy into this shit from a religious nut then i have some business opportunities to sell ya!


----------



## hartage (Sep 19, 2009)

I so don't think so. Swine flu is mild for most people. It is also already wide spread inside our country and outside. Interning people for the flu ? Right.....(sarcasm) If they didn't intern people for aids which had a high mortality rate (although takes a long time) why the hell would they intern for an already wide spread flu ?


----------



## steelcitybrew (Sep 19, 2009)

I call bullshit


----------



## Stope (Oct 18, 2009)

steelcitybrew said:


> I call bullshit


Agreed.


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 19, 2009)

Stope said:


> Agreed.



i second this.


----------

